# Cecil the lion killed for $50.000



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Words fail me, how could anyone do this

The Zimbabwe Conservation Task Force (ZCTF) named the tourist as Walter Palmer from Minnesota and said he shot the animal with a crossbow and rifle.

The lion, named Cecil, was later skinned and beheaded, the ZCTF said.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-33695872


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Wasn't the lion in a conservation/protected area? I cannot comprehend why anyone would hunt a big cat  What an absolute disgrace.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Social media is going mental over this - the blokes life will be miserable from here on it - it is the least he deserves.

Many stories out there right now but I believe Zimbabwe are looking for a prosecution.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Duplication


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> Social media is going mental over this - the blokes life will be miserable from here on it - it is the least he deserves.
> 
> Many stories out there right now but I believe Zimbabwe are looking for a prosecution.


Seems the have now started to ask people to start boycotting his business? Not sure if that will work, USA seem to have a large hunting culture?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Meezey said:


> Seems the have now started to ask people to start boycotting his business? Not sure if that will work, USA seem to have a large hunting culture?


The business' FB page has been removed due to huge amounts of angry comments. Perhaps the hunting public realise that this was a very wrong target. He was injured, not killed outright and seemingly left to suffer for some time, according to reports. Poor lad.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> The business' FB page has been removed due to huge amounts of angry comments. Perhaps the hunting public realise that this was a very wrong target. He was injured, not killed outright and seemingly left to suffer for some time, according to reports. Poor lad.


I hate hate hate all the images on FB about big game hunters  just don't understand any hunting but trophy hunters are just vile...!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

This makes me heartbroken so I could cry and sick to my stomach.
How do these people look at themselves in the mirror? I really just do not know.

To think what the money could of done to save the animals, yet they use it to kill them. Disgusting.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

cinnamontoast said:


> Wasn't the lion in a conservation/protected area? I cannot comprehend why anyone would hunt a big cat  What an absolute disgrace.


apparently they coaxed him out of the conservation area with bait :Arghh


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

This story brought me to tears. I'm so angry you wouldn't believe! The pictures are heartbreaking.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Well that the last money I will be contributing to the conservation of wild life. If they are going to use it to allow morons to go out shooting defenceless animals.
I will concentrate on charities closer to home where I can see where the money is going.


----------



## Get Bunny Box (Apr 17, 2015)

I read this earlier on, it's sickening!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

foxiesummer said:


> Well that the last money I will be contributing to the conservation of wild life. If they are going to use it to allow morons to go out shooting defenceless animals.
> I will concentrate on charities closer to home where I can see where the money is going.


This was an illegal shooting! Cecil was coaxed out of his protected area so this murderer could kill him. If it was all ok, why do you think the Zimbabweans are so angry?? Conservation of wildlife charities need your donations even more now because of the illegal poaching going on. The animals are getting more protection which makes it more difficult for the 'big game (little willies!!) hunters' to get to them and so poaching is now rife. More money is needed so they can increase the security to try and stop these acts from occuring.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

What chance does our wildlife have with people of this sick mentality?  Its time 'they' were eradicated off the planet.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

foxiesummer said:


> Well that the last money I will be contributing to the conservation of wild life. If they are going to use it to allow morons to go out shooting defenceless animals.
> I will concentrate on charities closer to home where I can see where the money is going.


The people who took money to organise this hunt were NOT in any way affiliated to the Nation al Park or the charity, but a professional hunter and a farm owner. The greedy sods lured the lion out of the protected area for this scumbag hunter to shoot. They were just a bunch of low-life poachers who outsmarted the government and park attendants.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

foxiesummer said:


> Well that the last money I will be contributing to the conservation of wild life. If they are going to use it to allow morons to go out shooting defenceless animals.
> I will concentrate on charities closer to home where I can see where the money is going.


He was lured out of the conservation area....


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh dear he's had to shut his dental practice due to protests outside it!!!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Two men - the farmer and the professional hunter are due in court

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-33699346

I heard them say on the news this morning that he had cubs and that the nearest dominant male lion will kill his male cubs


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

such a horrific thing to do  I can't understand the mentality of someone who wants to kill for the pleasure of killing. It's just sickening. Regardless of if it 's a majestic lion or a mangy fox, hunting is wrong. (Ps, not saying all foxes are mangy...)


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Not the first time this scum has killed a big cat: http://www.boredpanda.com/cecil-lion-illegal-hunting-internet-backlash-walter-palmer-zimbabwe/

I'm glad to see his business has had to close.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Two men - the farmer and the professional hunter are due in court
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-33699346
> 
> I heard them say on the news this morning that he had cubs and that the nearest dominant male lion will kill his male cubs


When a male takes over his pride he will kill all young cubs, and drive off or kill adolescent males


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Words fail me, how could anyone do this
> 
> The Zimbabwe Conservation Task Force (ZCTF) named the tourist as Walter Palmer from Minnesota and said he shot the animal with a crossbow and rifle.
> 
> ...


I saw this in the paper - what a vile thing to do. What is it with some people?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Same guy was done in 2008 for poaching a bear in Winsconsin


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I hope there are prosecutions.

But words fail me as exactly what men like this dentist get out of such killing. It really is beyond my comprehension.

J


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I was heartbroken reading this  that poor Lion, he was a favourite with the tourists it would seem as he came across quite friendly and relaxed and now he is dead  

They said his cubs could most likely be killed by the other male lion in the pride.

RIP Cecil.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

What I don't get is he released a statement apologising because he didn't realise it was Cecil. So basically if it was any other Lion he wouldn't care!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

negative creep said:


> What I don't get is he released a statement apologising because he didn't realise it was Cecil. So basically if it was any other Lion he wouldn't care!


Pretty much....


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cecil leaves behind a pride of lions incl 24 cubs, who preservationists say, will now likely be killed by other lions. In 2008, Palmer pleaded guilty in federal court in Wisconsin to misleading a federal agent in connection with the hunting of a black bear. Two years earlier, Palmer killed a bear near Phillips, in Price County. That location was 40 miles outside where bear hunting was allowed at the time.

Palmer and others transported the bear carcass to a registration station inside the allowed hunting zone. At the station, he falsely certified that the bear had been killed in the legal zone. He then brought the bear to Minnesota.

Twice, a U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service agent interviewed Palmer, who said he believed he killed the bear legally.

Palmer, who faced a maximum penalty of five years in prison, was sentenced to one year’s probation and fined nearly $3,000." His name & address is Walter Palmer, River Bluff Dental, 10851 Rhode Island Ave s, Bloomington, Mn. 55438


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Meezey said:


> His name & address is Walter Palmer, River Bluff Dental, 10851 Rhode Island Ave s, Bloomington, Mn. 55438


Name and shame,I like it,thank you.
Lets hope he can never afford to hunt again.
Even though the USA has a big hunting following I think in general they are outraged.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

negative creep said:


> What I don't get is he released a statement apologising because he didn't realise it was Cecil. So basically if it was any other Lion he wouldn't care!


Quite. If I had 32 grand I'd happily pay it so I could shoot the sicko dentist in the ass with an arrow and then spend a happy 40 hours chasing him to finally finish him off with a shotgun. Oh then of course decapitate and skin him. Oh how I would smile for that trophy photo :Snaphappy :Rage :Joyful
I'm pretty sure most Americans are horrified too. I hope he ends up penniless and he deserves the backlash he is getting. I hear he is also going to face poaching charges in court. With a bit of luck he'll get the same as the local dudes - up to 15 years in prison :Happy


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Saw it on the news this morning.

The lion was lured out of the Conservation Area, (where he was protected), with a baited truck. He was shot with an arrow but was only injured. They had to track him for an hour to finish him off with a rifle. He was wearing a collar and was part of a study.

The organisers are being prosecuted and the Authorities say they will go after the man who shot the lion to try and prosecute, as he shot a protected animal.

They say he was one of two male lions and he had cubs. The remaining lion will kill the cubs.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What a man....................
http://brentsinclair.blogspot.co.uk/2010/09/walt-palmer.html


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

rona said:


> What a man....................
> http://brentsinclair.blogspot.co.uk/2010/09/walt-palmer.html


Wow, people extremely and quite rightly absolutely furious with this idiot. Good, I hope he is too frightened to ever hunt again.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Sweety said:


> Saw it on the news this morning.
> 
> The lion was lured out of the Conservation Area, (where he was protected), with a baited truck. He was shot with an arrow but was only injured. *They had to track him for an hour* to finish him off with a rifle. He was wearing a collar and was part of a study.
> 
> ...


it wasnt an hour. it was 40 hours.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

CRL said:


> it wasnt an hour. it was 40 hours.


Well, that's appalling.

Poor lion. Mercifully, the moron who did this appears to be reaping his just rewards.

He has had to close down his dental practise and go 'into hiding'.

So many are baying for his blood. The Zimbabwean Authorities are determined to prosecute him.

He now says he regrets doing it. I bet he does, for purely selfish reasons.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Whilst this is awful, and shouldnt happen EVER. I can not fathom how our world works........ The Sudan man crushed to death in Calais does not have a name, but the lion is called Cecil ......... :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> Whilst this is awful, and shouldnt happen EVER. I can not fathom how our world works........ The Sudan man crushed to death in Calais does not have a name, but the lion is called Cecil ......... :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


With the death of this Lion I'm left feeling angry,hurt,sad and other emotions because of man's consistent inhumanity towards all creatures(including man).

With the death of the Sudanese man involving his attempt to gain entry into the UK illegally I feel no emotion whatsoever,I simply don't care.

The Lion had no choice.

The Sudanese man chose to chance the train.

Neither event will affect my life and I have no involvement with either.

Because of this does it make me a bad person ?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

A genuine question and please understand I am just as outraged as you all about this.
I fail to understand how anyone can find enjoyment taking a life in this way, I get the tracking element but the taking of a life at the end is totally alien to me.
I am also disgusted that they lured animals out of a protected area to enable them to find an animal decent enough to hunt - and the organisers should be prosecuted and so should this man if he was aware of what was going on (which I think he must of been).
But my question is - and I may be wrong - I believe a few years ago I read an article about conservation in these/similar areas and how culling is needed to keep a healthy balance and that legal hunts actually contribute finances and population control in conservation, is this correct?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Whilst this is awful, and shouldnt happen EVER. I can not fathom how our world works........ The Sudan man crushed to death in Calais does not have a name, but the lion is called Cecil ......... :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


I think he has a name as he is part of a research group and they have been following him for 15 years or so, and he's well known in the park by researchers and tourists? I'd say the Sudanese man doesn't have a name as he wouldn't be carrying ID not would anyone travelling with him be likely to know who he is, I also doubt they would name him, until they find his family? Don't think the two can even compare, it's not lack of compassion that he doesn't have a name, it's merely they don't know who he is?


----------



## saffysmum (Feb 11, 2015)

Sweety said:


> ..................
> 
> He now says he regrets doing it. I bet he does, for purely selfish reasons.


He probably doesn't regret that he's done it.... he just regrets the fact that he was caught! :Sorry He doesn't just have the blood of Cecil on his hands, he also has the blood of Cecil's cubs that are now likely to be killed by the new dominant male lion!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

July 28, 2015

To my valued patients:

As you may have already heard, I have been in the news over the last few days for reasons that have nothing to do with my profession or the care I provide for you. I want you to know of this situation and my involvement

In addition to spending time with my family, one of my passions outside dentistry is hunting. I’ve been a life-long hunter since I was a child growing up in North Dakota. I don’t often talk about hunting with my patients because it can be a divisive and emotionally charged topic. I understand and respect that not everyone shares the same views on hunting.

In early July, I was in Zimbabwe on a bow hunting trip for big game. I hired several professional guides and they secured all proper permits. To my knowledge, everything about this trip was legal and properly handled and conducted.

I had no idea that the lion I took was a known, local favorite, was collared and part of a study until the end of the hunt. I relied on the expertise of my local professional guides to ensure a legal hunt.

I have not been contacted by authorities in Zimbabwe or in the U.S. about this situation, but will assist them in any inquiries they may have.

Again, I deeply regret that my pursuit of an activity I love and practice responsibly and legally resulted in the taking of this lion. That was never my intention.

The media interest in this matter – along with a substantial number of comments and calls from people who are angered by this situation and by the practice of hunting in general – has disrupted our business and our ability to see our patients. For that disruption, I apologize profoundly for this inconvenience and promise you that we will do our best to resume normal operations as soon as possible. We are working to have patients with immediate needs referred to other dentists and will keep you informed of any additional developments.

On behalf of all of us at River Bluff Dental, thank you for your support.

Sincerely,

Walter J. Palmer, DDS
River Bluff Dental


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Meezey said:


> I think he has a name as he is part of a research group and they have been following him for 15 years or so, and he's well known in the park by researchers and tourists? I'd say the Sudanese man doesn't have a name as he wouldn't be carrying ID not would anyone travelling with him be likely to know who he is, I also doubt they would name him, until they find his family? Don't think the two can even compare, it's not lack of compassion that he doesn't have a name, it's merely they don't know who he is?


Yeah i know, doesn't make it any less sad though.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

CRL said:


>


This had me crying yesterday listening to him getting emotional.



Meezey said:


> Again, I deeply regret that my pursuit of an activity I love and practice responsibly and legally resulted in the taking of this lion. That was never my intention.


Does that mean he never intended to hjnt the lion at all?? I can't understand that sentence?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Mr Gizmo said:


> With the death of this Lion I'm left feeling angry,hurt,sad and other emotions because of man's consistent inhumanity towards all creatures(including man).
> 
> With the death of the Sudanese man involving his attempt to gain entry into the UK illegally I feel no emotion whatsoever,I simply don't care.
> 
> ...


So why dont you show the same emotion to a human escaping mans consistent inhumanity towards him........ strange


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Yeah i know, doesn't make it any less sad though.


Humans are just pretty hateful all round..


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> So why dont you show the same emotion to a human escaping mans consistent inhumanity towards him........ strange


Because as a human he had other options.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Social media is going mental over this - the blokes life will be miserable from here on it - it is the least he deserves..


If there's ever one thing in this life that can really get my door down, it has to be cruelty to animals.
As the most privileged species on the face of this rotten planet I would have thought it was our automatic duty to protect those species that were not so privileged.

It's such a shame I'm not his neighbour because I'd genuinely feel inclined to make his life an absolute phuqin' misery every single day for the remainder of his miserable and pathetic existence.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2015)

CRL said:


>


I was looking for this thread to share this video. Link at the end for where to send donations.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

ouesi said:


> I was looking for this thread to share this video. Link at the end for where to send donations.


 _'A great smile says it all.'.....Sure does....._
_

*Hi. I'm an arrogant 4$$hole!*








_​


----------



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

This is all just so sad, to happen to any animal but especially as Cecil should never have been in situation and was lured out just makes it even more upsetting.

I think it takes a sick person to do this, and I hope his life is made a misery. I don't care if he 'knew it was or wasn't protected', just don't go around killing animals full stop. I don't see the need, he's obviously overcompensating for his small dick or something.

If he wants to shoot things, he ought to just join the Army.


----------



## saffysmum (Feb 11, 2015)

SurfCFC said:


> This is all just so sad, to happen to any animal but especially as Cecil should never have been in situation and was lured out just makes it even more upsetting.
> 
> I think it takes a sick person to do this, and I hope his life is made a misery. I don't care if he 'knew it was or wasn't protected', just don't go around killing animals full stop. I don't see the need, he's obviously overcompensating for his small dick or something.
> 
> If he wants to shoot things, he ought to just join the Army.


But it takes a real man to join the Army and risk someone shooting back at you! Cecil wouldn't have shot back!


----------



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

saffysmum said:


> But it takes a real man to join the Army and risk someone shooting back at you! Cecil wouldn't have shot back!


No  it's a shame the guy didn't mauled or something. But then that would have ended badly for the Lion too.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

huge protests going on outside the dental practice

http://www.thenewcivilrightsmovemen...fice_owned_by_killer_of_cecil_the_lion_photos


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

CRL said:


> huge protests going on outside the dental practice
> 
> http://www.thenewcivilrightsmovemen...fice_owned_by_killer_of_cecil_the_lion_photos


Good. I hope he goes bankrupt. I hope this is a massive case and serves as a warning to other big American hunters who think it's ok to go to Africa to kill any animal. I know the tourism industry relies in part on this, but killing big cats is not the way to do it.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Whilst this is awful, and shouldnt happen EVER. I can not fathom how our world works........ The Sudan man crushed to death in Calais does not have a name, but the lion is called Cecil ......... :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


No idea why you choose to bring this up. There is no comparison to be had if you ask me.
The lion was hunted, he was defenceless and had no choice in the matter. Humans tortured him for nothing but their enjoyment.
The Sudanese man chose to take a chance at gaining illegal entry to the UK where no doubt the government will spend my hard earned tax money on supporting him.
If was allowed UK entry then he would have the correct asylum seeker documentation or a visa and entered the country safely.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2015)

I hope that this horrible incident might actually lead to make it much more difficult to hunt big game in Africa, as that shouldn´t exist at all. Instead there could be competitions about best photos. The question is that will this affect his business enough to hinder more killings like this, as the only thing that seems to be important for them is loss of money.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2015)

MrsZee said:


> I hope that this horrible incident might actually lead to make it much more difficult to hunt big game in Africa, as that shouldn´t exist at all.


I hope so too. 
It has certainly created awareness. I think a lot of people did not know that trophy hunters like this still exist today and that there is a whole industry around it. As horrible as Cecil's death was, let's hope it was not in vain and that positive change will happen because of it.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Omg, someone's a plant on this forum!!

http://newsthump.com/2015/07/30/migrants-dying-in-channel-tunnel-urged-to-call-themselves-cecil/


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Omg, someone's a plant on this forum!!
> 
> http://newsthump.com/2015/07/30/migrants-dying-in-channel-tunnel-urged-to-call-themselves-cecil/


LOL that article is hilarious! And very childish.
I'm not sure why people are making the assumption that just because many, like me, are outraged about Cecil but must presumably not care about 'migrants dying in channel tunnel'. 
I sympathise with their plight however don't the UK do their fair share of assisting?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I hope so too.
> It has certainly created awareness. I think a lot of people did not know that trophy hunters like this still exist today and that there is a whole industry around it. As horrible as Cecil's death was, let's hope it was not in vain and that positive change will happen because of it.


I truly hope so. However when there are hunters happy to pay thousands of pounds there will always be unscrupulous or illegal businesses that want their money


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cinnamontoast said:


> Omg, someone's a plant on this forum!!
> 
> http://newsthump.com/2015/07/30/migrants-dying-in-channel-tunnel-urged-to-call-themselves-cecil/


_*Immigrants! Immigrants! Immigrants!
All you ever hear about is immigrants and the term, over time and usage, has become a very dirty word indeed.*_

_*I, personally, have always considered the word 'Immigrant' to be a dirty word because it tends to conjure up all sorts of dark sinister images.

The 'N' word has been stricken from everyday day usage and it's about time the 'I' word saw the same fate. 'People of other nationalities' just might help us to identify with a fellow member of the human race seeking the self same rights we have been born into and privileged with.*_

_*Until that day arrives less and less people will care about 'immigrants' instead of the desperate people who have been burdened with that unfortunate title. *_

Yours Faithfully

An immigrant.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> No idea why you choose to bring this up. There is no comparison to be had if you ask me.
> The lion was hunted, he was defenceless and had no choice in the matter. Humans tortured him for nothing but their enjoyment.
> The Sudanese man chose to take a chance at gaining illegal entry to the UK where no doubt the government will spend my hard earned tax money on supporting him.
> If was allowed UK entry then he would have the correct asylum seeker documentation or a visa and entered the country safely.


So you find it impossible to imagine how truly desperate that poor man must have been to risk his life in order to get away from whatever it was he was so afraid of?

Undoubtedly, you will never be in such a desperate position.

Why don't you try and find just a smattering of compassion for an innocent man who lost his life so tragically.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sweety said:


> So you find it impossible to imagine how truly desperate that poor man must have been to risk his life in order to get away from whatever it was he was so afraid of?
> 
> Undoubtedly, you will never be in such a desperate position.
> 
> Why don't you try and find just a smattering of compassion for an innocent man who lost his life so tragically.


So you think we should open our borders and allow everyone currently hanging out at Calais and giving UK truck drivers grief a warm welcome?
I never said I had no sympathy but what is the UK supposed to do if they are risking their lives trying to get into the UK?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> So you think we should open our borders and allow everyone currently hanging out at Calais and giving UK truck drivers grief a warm welcome?
> I never said I had no sympathy but what is the UK supposed to do if they are risking their lives trying to get into the UK?


No, I don't believe that. Immigration has to be controlled.

What surprised me was your statement that the man who died knew what he was doing and you have no sympathy for him.

Whatever his motiviation, the man lost his life trying to escape to a better life ............. a life that we take for granted.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Of course I have sympathy - but I really don't know what the solution is. Whilst the UK is so attractive as a place to reach (rather than other European countries) then people will continue to take risks to get here 
Back to the original topic.... looks like there is a new development regarding the dentist hunter:
http://news.sky.com/story/1528012/cecil-the-lion-white-house-to-review-petition


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

The guy's life both professionally and socially is over. Don't really buy any of his excuses that he didn't know about the lions protected status or that he regrets it. Certainly didn't regret killing the lion or any other animal he's killed when having his picture taken next to them with a beaming smile. The only thing he regrets is the global response to his actions. Hope he is extradited and locked away for poaching.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

moggie14 said:


> .
> I sympathise with their plight however don't the UK do their fair share of assisting?


On the contrary, the UK has refused to have any input into rehoming any of the refugees coming via Sicily

_"Mr Cameron announced the plans as leaders met in Brussels for an emergency summit following a sharp rise in refugee deaths off the Italian coast.

But he made it clear that Britain will not accept any more migrants, despite pressure from the United Nations and other EU leaders.

Mr Cameron stressed that Britain's involvement had to take place under the "right conditions", ensuring that migrants picked from the sea by the Royal Navy would not have the right to claim asylum in the UK_."
http://www.express.co.uk/news/polit...military-action-trafficking-gangs-Libya-Syria



moggie14 said:


> Of course I have sympathy - but I really don't know what the solution is. *Whilst the UK is so attractive as a place to reach (rather than other European countries)* then people will continue to take risks to get here


Not true at all. According to the BBC news this morning, Germany has had 175,000 applications for asylum whilst the UK has had 25,000 applications in the same time frame. There are around 5,000 refugess in Calais - even if they all manage to find asylum in the UK, that still falls far short of other countries' asylum applications. Refugees "all" wanting to come to the UK is a myth.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That's interesting @Spellweaver. I wonder what the figures are if you look at a time period such as the last 5 years for example. 
Also the UK is much smaller than say Germany. As I said before I don't know what the solution is ​


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> No idea why you choose to bring this up. There is no comparison to be had if you ask me.
> The lion was hunted, he was defenceless and had no choice in the matter. Humans tortured him for nothing but their enjoyment.
> The Sudanese man chose to take a chance at gaining illegal entry to the UK where no doubt the government will spend my hard earned tax money on supporting him.
> If was allowed UK entry then he would have the correct asylum seeker documentation or a visa and entered the country safely.


its a forum, it crossed my mind, why on earth shouldn't I bring this up? Yeah I'm sure its uber easy for utterly desperate people who feel there is no other option but to flee, and risk their lives in the process to obtain the " correct documentation". Jeez the guys dead - a bit of compassion maybe?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

humans hey, just lovely.....


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mr Gizmo said:


> With the death of this Lion I'm left feeling angry,hurt,sad and other emotions because of man's consistent inhumanity towards all creatures(including man).
> 
> With the death of the Sudanese man involving his attempt to gain entry into the UK illegally I feel no emotion whatsoever,I simply don't care.
> 
> ...


Thanks for jumping on me 
So I'm giving up for trying keep this thread on topic, I will stick to cat chat which I should have done in the first place. I just wanted to agree with and support those who disagreed with trophy hunting.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Meezey said:


> humans hey, just lovely.....


Some of us are. 

And some of us are more lovelier than others.


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

I vote for sending him back to Zimbabwe minus his guns and let the lions deal with him. Perfect karma I would say.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Fleur said:


> A genuine question and please understand I am just as outraged as you all about this.
> I fail to understand how anyone can find enjoyment taking a life in this way, I get the tracking element but the taking of a life at the end is totally alien to me.
> I am also disgusted that they lured animals out of a protected area to enable them to find an animal decent enough to hunt - and the organisers should be prosecuted and so should this man if he was aware of what was going on (which I think he must of been).
> But my question is - and I may be wrong - I believe a few years ago I read an article about conservation in these/similar areas and how culling is needed to keep a healthy balance and that legal hunts actually contribute finances and population control in conservation, is this correct?


Its a fallacy used by the pro hunting community to making their sadistic hobby appear justifiable. Most wildlife populations find their own balance & lion populations, like other predator species, are determined by availability of food plus suitable territories.

I hope I wont get shot down for posting this Ricky Gervais pod cast, but he makes some relevant points & answers some of your questions Fleur 


__
https://soundcloud.com/opieradiochannel%2Fricky-gervais-on-cecil-the-lions-killing

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2015)

Fleur said:


> But my question is - and I may be wrong - I believe a few years ago I read an article about conservation in these/similar areas and how culling is needed to keep a healthy balance and that legal hunts actually contribute finances and population control in conservation, is this correct?


Culling of prey animals is... well, it's complicated. Before we knew better, there were those who would watch populations explode, and then the subsequent effects of disease and starvation on those populations, and they concluded that culling was needed. Of course there are also those who just love to shoot anything they can so they jumped on the "cull for the benefit of the species as a whole" bandwagon without really caring.

One of the many problems with using hunters to cull a population is that human hunters don't hunt "right". They go for the biggest, strongest, healthiest animal, whereas a "normal" predator would take the easy pickings - the weak, the slow, the very young, the very old. IOW the ones who would succumb to disease and harsh conditions first. The human way of culling doesn't solve anything really.

Culling of apex predators is never necessary.

As we better understand animal populations and how they interact with each other, we have come to understand that simply allowing nature to do what she does best - however hard it might be to watch, is usually the best tactic. IOW, if we humans would just stay the hell out of the way, these animal populations will take care of themselves.

Have you seen this?





And another example of trophic cascades (it starts out the same, but gets different very soon).





As for providing much needed finances, there are many ways of providing funding to conservation efforts, allowing big game hunters just isn't necessary.
If anyone wants to donate to the Wildlife Conservation Research Unit that was studying Cecil, the link is here:
http://www.everydayhero.co.uk/event/Wildcru-Cecil-the-lion

The Jane Goodall Institute does tremendous work throughout Africa to not only help conservation efforts, but also improving the lives of the people there so that they don't have to resort to destroying their own environment. To donate to the JGI:
https://my.janegoodall.org/donate


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Glad to hear they want to extradite him! Im really hoping they make an example of him to deter others from thinking this kind of behaviour is 'ok'.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

*Zimbabwe to U.S.: Extradite dentist over killing of Cecil the lion*
By Faith Karimi and Laura Smith-Spark, CNN

Updated 1627 GMT (2327 HKT) July 31, 2015

| Video Source: CNN



[paste:font size="5"]

American dentist says he regrets killing famed lion 03:47
PLAY VIDEO
Palmer, from Minnesota, allegedly paid $50,000 this month to hunt the lion with a crossbow near Hwange National Park in western Zimbabwe.

It turned out to be Cecil -- a major tourist draw at Hwange -- who had been lured out of the park sanctuary with a dead animal on top of a vehicle, according to theZimbabwe Conservation Task Force.

The 13-year-old lion, recognizable by the black streaks in his mane, suffered a slow death, the conservation group said.

Two Zimbabweans freed on bail in death of Cecil the lion

*Minister: Taking this issue seriously[/paste:font]*


*Amid the uproar over the hunt, Palmer's whereabouts remain unknown.*

*However, a White House petition requesting that Palmer be extradited to Zimbabwe to face justice may receive a response from the Obama administration.*

*The petition needed to receive 100,000 signatures by August 27 to get a response. It had more than 170,000 signatures by late Friday morning.*

*Muchinguri said that there was also much outcry in Zimbabwe and that nearly 500,000 people had called via Facebook for Palmer's extradition.*

*"We are taking this issue seriously," he said, adding that Palmer should be tried in Zimbabwe for his alleged offenses.*

*Hundreds of protesters have gathered outside Palmer's dental practice in Bloomington, Minnesota, this week to voice their disgust, CNN affiliate WCCO reported.*

*In an email obtained by WCCO, Palmer wrote a letter to his patients, saying, "I deeply regret that my pursuit of an activity I love and practice responsibly and legally resulted in the taking of this lion. That was never my intention."*

*Cecil backlash: Where is Walter Palmer?*



*Palmer urged to contact U.S. authorities*


*Contacted by CNN, the U.S. State Department said that as a matter of policy, it did not comment on specific extradition requests.*

*







*




*Cecil the lion's death renews calls for hunting ban 04:24*
*PLAY VIDEO*
*"Privacy considerations prevent us from commenting further on the status of the U.S. citizen allegedly involved," it said. "For inquiries regarding any law enforcement aspects of the case, we refer you to the Government of Zimbabwe or the Department of Justice."*

*The Department of Justice declined to comment on the extradition request but confirmed that the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service was investigating the circumstances of the lion's death.*

*"That investigation will take us wherever the facts lead. At this point in time, however, multiple efforts to contact Dr. Walter Palmer have been unsuccessful," said Edward Grace, the Fish and Wildlife Service's deputy chief of law enforcement.*

*"We ask that Dr. Palmer or his representative contact us immediately."*

*Investigations suggest the killing of Cecil was illegal because the landowner "was not allocated a lion on his hunting quota for 2015," said a statement from the Zimbabwe Parks and Wildlife Management Authority and Safari Operators Association of Zimbabwe.*

*One positive to come out of Cecil the lion's death is a huge boost in donations for conservation efforts, according to Oxford University's Wildlife Conservation Research Unit, or WildCRU. Its researchers had been tracking Cecil since 2008.*

*So far, $470,000 has been raised, enough to fund research into lion conservation in Hwange National Park for two years, WildCRU said. Two U.S. philanthropists, Tom Kaplan and his wife, Daphne Recanati Kaplan, have now pledged to match any further donations made, up to a total of $100,000, it adde*


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Meezey said:


> American dentist says he regrets killing famed lion.


LMAO! Of course he regrets it. Had his cruelty not drawn so much publicity he would have been strutting about with his chest puffed out like a prize farmyard cock.

Yet as a direct result of his indiscretion he's had to scurry off and hide because he knows he's shown to the entire world what a prize pr1ck he actually is.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I really hope that Something will be done about these Hunters. I think they are just sick in the head.
Walter Palmer has ruined his life. How sad never mind! That is the good side of social media.
I have put a memorial for Cecil on www.gonetoosoon.org in the pet section. you will see Cecil's picture and if you want you can write a tribute and light a candle for him.
There is a little bit of good news. Jericho who is Cecil's Brother has been protecting the cubs. If you look on today's mail on line you will see the story. I don't know how to put the link up.
Lets hope that they will survive.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...kill-pride-says-Oxford-University-expert.html
Here is the link @jill3


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad to the see that the hunter has become the hunted. I bet he is squirming!

What this case will serve to do, hopefully, is highlight all the other atrocities that are going on in with the world's wildlife.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

moggie14 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...kill-pride-says-Oxford-University-expert.html
> Here is the link @jill3


Thank you Moggie14 x


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Not true at all. According to the BBC news this morning, Germany has had 175,000 applications for asylum whilst the UK has had 25,000 applications in the same time frame. There are around 5,000 refugess in Calais - even if they all manage to find asylum in the UK, that still falls far short of other countries' asylum applications. Refugees "all" wanting to come to the UK is a myth.


Hmm, I don't quite think those figures accurately reflect the current situation. Applications implies going through the correct channels, which these immigrants aren't doing, are they? They don't have to apply or fight to get into Germany-there's no barbed wire fence/official border. All part of the Schengen. Asylum seekers are given £35 a week plus free housing in the UK. Why wouldn't they want to come here? The housing situation in this country is in crisis, green belt is being slowly but surely converted to housing.

Re the dentist: another forum claims his ex dental nurse made claims against him for sexual harassment and said Karma's a b!tch' about his current troubles.


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

Thought this Topic was about poor Cecil the lion.....


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

I read the Daily Mail online and I find their writers don't check the facts properly, then go on to make reports with confusing & mixed-up information....Leander was Cecil's brother, Leander had died in a fight with another male lion some years ago, although Jericho is not Cecil's biological brother, they had co-existed and had formed a coalition together to keep their prides safe over the years.
With Cecil now dead, it was originally feared that either Jericho may kill off Cecil's cubs or struggle to keep the 2 prides safe without Cecil  and it now emerge that Cecil's cubs are still around because Jericho has managed to 'hold the fort' :Cat


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Saw this earlier today. If true, it does say a lot about him.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...f-its-corpse-to-try-and-impress-waitress.html


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Snoringbear said:


> Saw this earlier today. If true, it does say a lot about him.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...f-its-corpse-to-try-and-impress-waitress.html


Wow what a charmer! My hate for him deepens with every little story that emerges about him. As for apologising to his customers due to disruption at the dental practice - he is assuming he has any patients left after all this!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> Saw this earlier today. If true, it does say a lot about him.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...f-its-corpse-to-try-and-impress-waitress.html


So, he really thought he had something to show off and boast about did he. Perhaps he might have impressed someone more with his exploits if he had chosen to fight the Lion bare handed.

Although, on reflection, I have every suspicion that standing face to face with such a magnificent creature all it would have taken is one mighty roar from the animal and he would have broken out in 4r53holes and sh1t himself to death.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Theres reports that Cecils brother has been killed by poachers too


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

These beautiful wild creatures are already so vastly reduced because of continuing loss of natural habitats mainly caused by human, trophy huntings should be banned globally; isn't it more pleasurable to see them alive & roaming in the wild :Snaphappy than their lifeless remains on someone's wall or floor? :Stop


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just can't believe that Jericho has been Murdered as well. This is so tragic.
I am feeling really sad and depressed now.
Poor cubs who will protect them now?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just heard the devastating news about Jericho, what a sick world we live in. I hate the human race!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Utterly depressing.

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/cecil-lion-slain-lions-brother-jericho-shot-dead-by-poachers-1513685


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

There are times when I just despair at my species.........just stop killing things ffs


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Please help this petition reach 100,000 & put pressure on the USA to stop all trophy imports

http://www.peta.org/action/action-alerts/take-action-cecil-lion-trophy-hunting/

More ways to help - http://www.bornfree.org.uk/animals/lions/projects/trophy-import-ban/

*How you can help:*

Please write to your local MP and the Secretary of State for Defra (details below) asking them to take a lead in calling for the European Union to take urgent action to introduce an EU wide lion hunting trophy import ban from both canned hunting and wild sources. With lion populations in such rapid decline we must act now to save this magnificent species:

Elizabeth Truss MP
Secretary of State for Defra
Defra
Nobel House
17 Smith Square
London
SW1P 3JR

*In July 2015 the killing of the iconic and much loved Cecil the lion in Zimbabwe sparked global attention and outrage leading to renewed public calls for an end to trophy hunting.*

Born Free USA is urging concerned citizens to write to the US Fish and Wildlife Service immediately urging them to issue a final rule, listing the lion and stopping trophy imports.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I signed fb petition...hate those cowards...so glad if someone pays 55k for hunting that dentist...there should be trophy hunters hunters...


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

According to this report; Jericho is still alive :Cat so it could another lion that had been killed by poachers  and that nameless lion could had fathered cubs that are now left in an vulnerable situation 

http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/aug/01/jericho-not-dead-cecil-the-lion-zimbabwe


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Trophy hunting should be made illegal. A crime against animal welfare. With prison sentence and criminal record. And ban on weapon ownership. Plus criminal record should automatically mean ban in any functions in gov, many jobs etc...


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> Trophy hunting should be made illegal. A crime against animal welfare. With prison sentence and criminal record. And ban on weapon ownership. Plus criminal record should automatically mean ban in any functions in gov, many jobs etc...


But to be controversial, some big cats will be culled. If a stupid rich person offers $55000 to kill the cat which would be killed anyway and the money is ploughed back into conservation and maintaining the nature reserve, I think many African governments will take the money. Zimbabwe is a very poor example, with Mugabe being a total ar$ehole and a totalitarian dictator, but apparently, this way of 'culling' does go on.

Deer culling goes on in the UK, even Brian May's herd were subject to culling. I think it has to be done with minimal suffering, but if a herd needs culling, then it is done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2015)

cinnamontoast said:


> But to be controversial, some big cats will be culled. If a stupid rich person offers $55000 to kill the cat which would be killed anyway and the money is ploughed back into conservation and maintaining the nature reserve, I think many African governments will take the money. Zimbabwe is a very poor example, with Mugabe being a total ar$ehole and a totalitarian dictator, but apparently, this way of 'culling' does go on.
> 
> Deer culling goes on in the UK, even Brian May's herd were subject to culling. I think it has to be done with minimal suffering, but if a herd needs culling, then it is done.


Except apex predators don't ever need to be culled. 
Deer need to be culled in the UK because you've done away with your apex predators. If the deer had a proper predator in the UK, they would not need to be culled either.

I know you're not speaking in defense of culling, just wanted to point out that yet again, if we humans would just stay out of the way and leave things alone, mother nature has a way of sorting it all out if you just give her time.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Still I rather wish killing animals for fun was illegal. Culling is sometimes necessary but many times not! Aka badgers, cats., foxes .


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

This is just heartbreaking, some days I really hate people. Poor lion and cubs, I just hope there may be some way they can be protected.

This man must want attention as who on earth would kill this lion after everything that has happened to the dentist? Is he after that sort of attention?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> But to be controversial, some big cats will be culled. If a stupid rich person offers $55000 to kill the cat which would be killed anyway and the money is ploughed back into conservation and maintaining the nature reserve, I think many African governments will take the money. Zimbabwe is a very poor example, with Mugabe being a total ar$ehole and a totalitarian dictator, but apparently, this way of 'culling' does go on.
> 
> Deer culling goes on in the UK, even Brian May's herd were subject to culling. I think it has to be done with minimal suffering, but if a herd needs culling, then it is done.


The pro hunt fraternity are serial liars, trophy hunters target the biggest most impressive animals which would likely survive in the wild to pass on the best genes. Money from trophy hunting is not ploughed back into conservation. And practically NO money reaches the local community either.

The way Brian May has been decried as a hypocrite for defending badgers against the badger cull is an excellent example of just how manipulative and nasty the bloodsports brigade are. Deer are grazers, deer population cannot be compared to that of a predator. Deer naturally had a number of predators which were eradicated, so now their population needs to be controlled artificially.

ETA Brian May had stopped the culling long before the smear campaigners targeted him. He uses non lethal, humane methods of control.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

moggie14 said:


> Wow what a charmer! My hate for him deepens with every little story that emerges about him. As for apologising to his customers due to disruption at the dental practice - he is assuming he has any patients left after all this!


I saw this before that
http://m.nydailynews.com/news/natio...mer-settled-sex-harass-suit-article-1.2308630


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

These trophy hunters are just cowards and liars. I've seen to many pathetic excuses and euphemisms from them over the past few days. Words such as "take" and "harvesting" are just euphemisms for killing. Don't buy the helping conservation excuses, too. I've yet to find a single one be entirely honest and just say "I like killing animals for fun".


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Plus Deer will go into the food chain, its not a kill just for the fun of it


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2015)

cheekyscrip said:


> Culling is sometimes necessary


We used to think it was necessary because nobody wanted to watch huge populations succumb to disease and starvation. And while that's not fun to watch, it's also Mother Nature's way of re-establishing the balance.

More and more we're understanding that if we would just leave well enough alone, Nature has a way of making it all work out. We're humans are just too meddling and conceited about thinking we have to interfere. Most of the time we don't and our interference causes more damage than not.

For example in Australia part of the issue with feral cats is because we got too involved in the dingo population and trying to control that. Culling dingos led to cat population explosions which led to a crisis in the populations of indigenous rodents and small marsupials. 
I was reading an article about how if we allowed the dingo population to expand and their range to expand, they could seriously help the small mammal population. Trophic cascade all over again.

Short version, the more we learn, the more we realize that human culling of wild animal populations just isn't necessary, and usually does more harm than good in the long term. IOW, we need to butt out.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Snoringbear said:


> These trophy hunters are just cowards and liars. I've seen to many pathetic excuses and euphemisms from them over the past few days. Words such as "take" and "harvesting" are just euphemisms for killing. Don't buy the helping conservation excuses, too. I've yet to find a single one be entirely honest and just say "I like killing animals for fun".


I think you need to do some research on that one. Friends living in Africa have told me that the money is in fact going back into the nature reserves.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.enca.com/africa/zimbabwe-bans-hunting-outside-national-parks-after-cecils-death

The headline doesn't tell the whole story. Seems to be a more of a method to shut the rest of the world's press up.
Read between the lines


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> I think you need to do some research on that one. Friends living in Africa have told me that the money is in fact going back into the nature reserves.


Damian Aspinall - _ Apologists for such horrific activity claim that hunting has something to do with conservation. That is patently untrue: hunters and poachers have virtually wiped out lions across Africa in the past 30 years. Hunting and destroying habitats has nothing at all to do with conservation and everything to do with arrogance, savagery and greed.

In the Eighties, the world population of lions was estimated to be 100,000. Today, there are perhaps 20,000. That's an 80 per cent decrease in three decades.

At that rate of destruction, lions will be extinct in the wild within ten years.

Study the figures in more depth, and the picture is even bleaker. In the Forties, there were half-a-million lions; in the 19th century, more than a million.

We have now reached the stage where the precious population is so dangerously low that individual lions in the wild, such as Cecil, have names.

Some lion-killers cynically claim they are emulating a great African tradition of hunting - part of a larger picture where Man happily co-exists with wild animals. Admittedly, in a bygone era, the young men of Zulu and Masai tribes prided themselves on their ability to face the most magnificent creatures on the plains armed with nothing but a spear. But when the lion population numbered more than a million, culling an animal that was probably threatening their cattle did not harm the natural balance.

Every country that aspires to call itself civilised should be compelled to protect endangered animals against poaching and slaughter by a certain breed of tourist - often European
The killing of Cecil, on the other hand, is an ecological disaster in such a small population. It is not just that this lion had been living in a reserve, was collared and was being tracked by scientists as part of an important study to learn the habits of lions.

Cecil had recently fathered between four and six cubs. Tragically, as is the way with nature, they will inevitably be killed by whichever male takes over Cecil's pride. The lionesses will try to protect the cubs, and they, too, could be injured.

The killing of this one animal, the alpha male, will have such serious repercussions that as many as a dozen more animals might die. All the while, there will be scant apologies from hunters. Some in the American gun lobby will arrogantly claim it is their right to travel the world shooting rare animals if they want to.

I am afraid that is the logic of the bully: I want to do it, I can afford to do it, and no one is going to stop me.

There's only one thing to be done with a bully - stand up to him. We need an international agreement that outlaws big-game hunting. Every country that aspires to call itself civilised should be bound by such a law, and compelled to protect endangered animals against poaching and slaughter by a certain breed of tourist - often European.

Former King of Spain Juan Carlos provoked disgust when he was photographed beside the body of an elephant that he had shot in Botswana in 2012. And four years ago, a former BBC governor and director of the Bank of England, Sir David Scholey, admitted that he had taken part in big-game safaris. He was photographed beside the blood-soaked corpse of a lion, and posing with the tusks of an elephant.

Scholey, a Tory donor who made his fortune in merchant banking, attempted to defend his actions by suggesting it was fair sport: 'All the animals I hunt are wild beasts. And I have felt threatened by them at times.'

Read more:http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rvationist-DAMIAN-ASPINALL.html#ixzz3hgE5ouls
Follow us:@MailOnline on Twitter|DailyMail on Facebook
_


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Except apex predators don't ever need to be culled.
> Deer need to be culled in the UK because you've done away with your apex predators. If the deer had a proper predator in the UK, they would not need to be culled either.


We've also got a lot of non-native deer species, too. Only a couple of them are actually native, the rest are imports from various era.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> I think you need to do some research on that one. Friends living in Africa have told me that the money is in fact going back into the nature reserves.


I have. About 3 to 5% goes back.


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

An :Catupdate on Jericho....
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/08/150802-lion-jericho-is-alive-and-well/


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Donald Trump supports Cecils killer & will pay his legal fees https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/donald-trump-supports-hunter-killed-cecil-lion-pay-legal-susan-kehoe And this moron could be Americas new President in 2016 - Jeezus, who in their right mind would vote for this cretin?? :/

Here are his wonderful Sons - http://boingboing.net/2015/08/03/lion-killing-dentist-vs-donal.html


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Donald Trump supports Cecils killer & will pay his legal fees https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/donald-trump-supports-hunter-killed-cecil-lion-pay-legal-susan-kehoe And this moron could be Americas new President in 2016 - Jeezus, who in their right mind would vote for this cretin?? :/
> 
> Here are his wonderful Sons - http://boingboing.net/2015/08/03/lion-killing-dentist-vs-donal.html


If this bloke ends up the US president then stop the world I want to get off.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2015)

Two interesting articles:
On euphemisms for "kill", Palmer keeps saying he "took" the lion which many of us found strange language to use.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...65e4b0a13f9d1aea2c?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063

And Delta joins the ranks of airlines who won't transport trophy hunt spoils. Also commentary on the luxury side of trophy hunting and where the money goes.
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/03/t...-airlines.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0

No surprise spoiled rich kids like the Trumps go there.
Makes me wonder what kind of clientele Walter Palmer had as a dentist that he was making so much money - cosmetic dentistry perhaps? My own cavity filling dentist sure isn't making that kind of money!

As for Donald Trump and his run for president, I can't in a million years imagine how he could get elected. He has already alienated the entire latino vote, he has insulted most of the republican party, who are supposed to be his supporters. He's certainly great fodder for the comedy commentators, but I can't take him seriously as a candidate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2015)

noushka05 said:


> Donald Trump supports Cecils killer & will pay his legal fees https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/donald-trump-supports-hunter-killed-cecil-lion-pay-legal-susan-kehoe And this moron could be Americas new President in 2016 - Jeezus, who in their right mind would vote for this cretin?? :/


The link is off a parody site. It's not real 
http://m.snopes.com/trump-cecil-legal-fees/

Donald Trump has plenty of actual gaffes on record, like insulting war heroes and calling Mexican immigrants rapists and criminals. And just in general being a rude, pompous, psychopath.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

ouesi said:


> As for Donald Trump and his run for president, I can't in a million years imagine how he could get elected. He has already alienated the entire latino vote, he has insulted most of the republican party, who are supposed to be his supporters. He's certainly great fodder for the comedy commentators, but I can't take him seriously as a candidate.


Actually, he is storming ahead in the race to get the GOP nomination, including being the leading candidate amongst Hispanic voters.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2015)

Satori said:


> Actually, he is storming ahead in the race to get the GOP nomination, including being the leading candidate amongst Hispanic voters.


Which polls though? Leading the Republican voters maybe, but it's still a long way from November 2016.

I'll be the first to be shocked if he even gets the republican nomination. I just can't imagine. He has way too many skeletons in the closet, one of them's bound to come out sooner or later.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Which polls though? Leading the Republican voters maybe, but it's still a long way from November 2016.
> 
> I'll be the first to be shocked if he even gets the republican nomination. I just can't imagine. He has way too many skeletons in the closet, one of them's bound to come out sooner or later.


He is miles ahead for the nomination atm. I can't find a recent poll that shows otherwise. But, he is way behind Clinton for the presidential election. Her margin increases paired against him vs paired against any other gop leader. I guess that means right of centre voters will switch sides if he is on the ticket.

I never remotely suggested that he would win the presidential race.

He is very similar to our Jeremy Corbyn for the Labour Party in the UK. Most likely to win the party election but least likely to win a general election if he does, not that the pollsters are exactly covered in glory nowadays.


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

Another :Cat update on Jericho & Co:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-adopted-new-pride-leader-uncle-Jericho.html


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Quite like this by Mr Branson..
http://www.virgin.com/richard-branson/big-game-is-worth-more-alive-than-dead

Yes of course he stands to gain from the article but I'd much rather this voice be heard and have the power and money to make more changes..


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

yelloworchid said:


> Another :Cat update on Jericho & Co:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-adopted-new-pride-leader-uncle-Jericho.html


i can't like this eniough <3


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sad news this morning 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...days-left-live-beast-slaughtered-dentist.html
I see the coward dentist scum is still in hiding


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> Sad news this morning
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...days-left-live-beast-slaughtered-dentist.html
> I see the coward dentist scum is still in hiding


The unfortunate result of nature taking over now the pride leader is gone, shame it had to happen because humans were involved, but it is to be expected.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

More in the news. What hope do beautiful and defenceless wild animals have when Dad's are encouraging young children to hunt?1 So sad. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...er-posted-picture-son-7-trophy-hits-hype.html


----------

